# B&S PowerBoss 6200W Gennie w/ 13 HP Vanguard Engine



## Texasflyboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Greetings,

New member here. But longtime poster on a number of other boards.

I have a Briggs & Stratton PowerBoss 6200 Watt Mobile Generator. The engine is a 13HP. B&S Vanguard engine.

This generator has been trouble free since I purchased it new in 2007 (well, it was mostly new). I've performed routine maintenance (gas, oil, plug, filter) twice yearly since I've owned it. However, last year, mid summer, it started to run a little rich and ragged. When I put it up for the winter (around September) I had fresh gas in the tank along with fuel stabilizer.

Fast forward to May of this year (2014). I arrived home one evening to a strong smell of gasoline in the house (the storage shed where the Gennie was stored is attached to the side of the house) and when I investigated, I discovered the source of the gas smell was the generator, which appeared to be leaking gasoline from the air filter compartment. I moved the generator outside under a tarp in a corner of the yard and finally got around to working on it today. While it was sitting out in the yard for a month, under the tarp, it still was leaking (dribbling) gas out of the air filter housing as evidenced by a patch of dead grass.

I removed the carburetor today and cleaned it thoroughly. I've cleaned B&S carbs many many times and was pretty thorough. I checked the float in WATER (not gas) and visually inspected the needle and seat. Both appeared to be fine. I reinstalled the carburetor and started the engine. The engine started, ran rough and blue smoke came pouring out of the exhaust, and then the PCV hose from the head to the air cleaner belched liquid gas as the engine died. I've never seen this before. Gas was pouring out of the air cleaner vent.

Here is a movie of what I am talking about. I shot a short movie that shows the engine starting and then gas pouring out:

See the next post for movie and pics.

The two questions I have are:

1. What is causing the massive flooding? I suspect the float is bad.

2. I would like to have a spare identical carb for this gennie. But can't seem to find a whole carb on the net, only parts. Any idea or suggestion where I can buy a whole carb for this generator?

Thanks in advance for all responses.

Here are the engine specs/numbers from the side of the Generator:

Family

5BSXS.3922HJ 276013

Generator Specs

Vanguard 13 HP

Model
245432

Type
0261E1

Code
05051749


----------



## Texasflyboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Photos and a Movie:


Carb:

http://hensleygibbs.com/TCD/Generator/PowerBossCarb.jpg

Generator:

http://hensleygibbs.com/TCD/Generator/gen4.jpg

Movie:

http://hensleygibbs.com/TCD/Generator/POWERBOSS6200.AVI


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

715783 is the replacement carburetor part number for your engine. The seat in your carb is the likely reason its flooding and not the float. Check the oil in the engine, it may be contaminated with fuel. If so you will need to change the oil also.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

as for fuel ... I never leave fuel in the gas tank... only install gas when genny is needed or tested 4 times a year.... after draining tank... I run engine until it stalls .. carburetor is empty.

saves the float, needle and seat.... and the possible fuel leak....

been doing this for 24 years.

best of luck on your repair.


----------



## Texasflyboy (Jun 6, 2014)

30yearTech said:


> 715783 is the replacement carburetor part number for your engine. The seat in your carb is the likely reason its flooding and not the float. Check the oil in the engine, it may be contaminated with fuel. If so you will need to change the oil also.


Thanks for your input. I received an email after I posted my question (from a small engine repair website that sells parts):

*"715784 is the carb for that"*

So...715183 I looked at on Amazon's website and assuming that its not a stock photo, the fuel line is oriented wrong on the 715783...it's pointing down and aligned with the bowl, whereas mine is pointed up, opposite the bowl.

I can't find a pic of the 715784 on the web, but I assume 715783 & 715784 are the same carb with minor changes? (sequential production numbering?)

I am ordering a seat, float, and needle valve for the carb I have and will try that.

Thanks again.

Tom


----------



## Texasflyboy (Jun 6, 2014)

chuck_thehammer said:


> as for fuel ... I never leave fuel in the gas tank... only install gas when genny is needed or tested 4 times a year.... after draining tank... I run engine until it stalls .. carburetor is empty.
> 
> saves the float, needle and seat.... and the possible fuel leak....
> 
> ...


I do this with all my small engines except for the generator. It's an emergency standby generator that I need fueled and ready for a number of reasons. I may defuel it & store it with a 5 gallon gas can in the future but for now that isn't an option.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Texasflyboy said:


> Thanks for your input. I received an email after I posted my question (from a small engine repair website that sells parts):
> 
> *"715784 is the carb for that"*
> 
> ...


That is correct, I looked it up at a website and it did not list any trim variations, but at the Briggs site it does show your trim to use the *715784*. 
After looking up the information at the Briggs site, the 715784 carburetor does not show to have a replaceable seat. Does your engine have the Walbro or Nikki Carburetor?


----------



## Texasflyboy (Jun 6, 2014)

30yearTech said:


> That is correct, I looked it up at a website and it did not list any trim variations, but at the Briggs site it does show your trim to use the *715784*.
> After looking up the information at the Briggs site, the 715784 carburetor does not show to have a replaceable seat. Does your engine have the Walbro or Nikki Carburetor?


I pulled the OEM carb from the engine Saturday and took it to a local shop. They found a OEM seat in their parts stock and I pulled the seat and installed the new one. I also change the needle, from the OEM stock one with the anti-vibration tip to a stock solid steel one.

That did the trick. The engine fired up on the first pull and ran smoothly for an hour. No leaks.

And thanks for the tip on changing the oil. The oil in the crankcase was more like gasoline than 30wt. 

All fixed now.


----------



## Texasflyboy (Jun 6, 2014)

30yearTech said:


> That is correct, I looked it up at a website and it did not list any trim variations, but at the Briggs site it does show your trim to use the *715784*.
> After looking up the information at the Briggs site, the 715784 carburetor does not show to have a replaceable seat. Does your engine have the Walbro or Nikki Carburetor?


I received the 715784 carb and lo and behold, the fuel supply line is oriented correctly. The new 715784 carb is identical to the OEM carb (715755) except for a few minor details. Since its a spare (the new one) I will just keep it boxed in case I need to replace the original carb in the future.

Posted for the archives...


----------

